#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Υπολογιστικής Σεισμικής Μηχανικής και Δυναμικής των Κατασκευών, Κέρκυρα, 26~28.05.2011

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* 26.05.2011 - 28.05.2011
* Πού :* Κέρκυρα, Corfu Holiday Palace
* Θέμα :* «3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Υπολογιστικής Σεισμικής Μηχανικής και Δυναμικής των Κατασκευών»
COMPDYN2011 (Computational Methods in Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering)

Διοργανώνεται από το ΕΜΠ στο πλαίσιο των θεματικών συνεδρίων τηςECCOMAS  (European Community on Computational Methods in Applied Sciences).
Τελεί υπό την αιγίδα των:

International Association for Computational  Mechanics (IACM),International  Association  for  Earthquake Engineering (IAEE),European Association  for  Structural  Dynamics (EASD),European  Association  for Earthquake Engineering (EAEE),Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Υπολογιστικής Μηχανικής (ΕΛΕΤΥΜ),John Argyris Foundation.

Αντικείμενο:
Η εφαρμογή προηγμένων υπολογιστικών μεθόδων και η χρήση σύγχρονων υπολογιστικών συστημάτων για την επίλυση προβλημάτων αντισεισμικής μηχανικής που αφορούν τη μελέτη και τον σχεδιασμό αντισεισμικών κατασκευών.

*Θεματολογία :*

Μέθοδοι προσομοίωσης κατασκευών σε δυναμικά και σεισμικά φορτίαΚαταστατικά μοντέλα υπό σεισμικά φορτίαΣεισμική αβεβαιότητα και ανάλυση αξιοπιστίαςΣτοχαστικά δυναμικά συστήματαΔυναμική πολλαπλών κλιμάκωνΣεισμική γεωτεχνική μηχανικήΔυναμική συζευγμένων προβλημάτωνΑλληλεπίδραση εδάφους-κατασκευήςΑκουστική και ταλαντώσειςΑεροελαστικότηταΑποτίμηση ενίσχυσης και επισκευής κατασκευώνΑντίστροφα προβλήματα στη δυναμική των κατασκευώνΕφαρμογή μεθόδων τεχνητής νοημοσύνης
*Εισηγητές :*
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν στο συνέδριο μπορούν να υποβάλουν περίληψη των εισηγήσεων τους έως τις 15 Οκτωβρίου 2010 μέσω της ιστοσελίδας του.

*Κόστος συμμετοχής :*
590¤ (490¤ αν η αίτηση υποβληθεί έως τις 28.02.2011)
φοιτητές: 350¤ (290¤ αν η αίτηση υποβληθεί έως τις 28.02.2011)
*
Πληροφορίες :*
Γραμματεία του συνεδρίου στο ΕΜΠ:
τηλ.: 210.77.21.654,
fax: 210.77.21.693,
e-mail: info@compdyn2011

*Πηγή :* http://compdyn2011.org/

----------

leo

----------

